# Top Notch Raw Diet



## Ty Nguyen (Dec 3, 2013)

anybody on the DMV area interested in pre-packed Raw Diet.

I have a good friend of mine that is just starting his business. Not no big company, more of a momma poppa shop. With extremely good prices.

So far he has a great produce that I'm personally using and love. 

The Beef Blend which include... Beef, Beef Fat, Beef Organs (liver, heart, kidney) & Beef Green Tripe

Its all FRESH! Farm raised animals, with NO hormone, NO antibiotics, NO by-products... 

Frozen and package in 2lb tubes. All you have to do is thaw and feed. 

Dont have to worry about cutting and weighting it out, to make sure you have the right amount of meat, bones and organs... Sometimes starting a Raw Diet for your dogs can be confusing and over-whelming. Where this pre-package and all ready done for you. 

Starting $3.00 a tubes delivery in certain areas. This is a promotional price... 

He also has other meats available: Chicken/Turkey Blend, Rabbit and Venison (seasonal).

Goat and Duck will be added soon...

*Fresh Goat Milk is available too* 

Your welcome to PM if you have any other questions or interest in the product. 

Thanks


----------

